# Do not read this post!



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

welcome bud!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk John. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

